# SRRV visa



## Wahoo2448 (9 mo ago)

Can i apply for a ssrv visa at the philippine embassy in washington dc? I live in north carolina. Also what is the deposit requirement now for those over 50 years of age?


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I just joined here because the srrv visa question I was looking for an answer to led me to this forum.
I found this thread while searching which answers your question.

srrv


----------



## Pyunsoo (May 17, 2020)

I applied at PRA Luzon in AC, where I was told that one can only apply for SRRV while in the Philippines now.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I dont know but BEFORE they opened the borders for vaccinated, then there was only a slow route to get SRRV where they first approved tourist visa to let you in to go to and apply to SRRV which was available ONLY in Manila


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You apply from abroad where most of your paperwork comes from, doing it within the Philippines can be very tedious as you need much paperwork from your home country. Also the deposit must come from abroad as the idea is to bring money into the Philippines. If they already have your money in the Philippines there would be no further benifit to them. The reason for the temporary visa is so you can get into the Philippines to finalise your paperwork with the PRA and collect the visa in your passport, open a bank account to deposit your bond.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D gives some valuable advice, I've never gone the SRRV route but you'll be working through both the Philippine Consulate in the US Philippine Consulate Finder map US and the Philippine Retirement Authority PRA PRA here.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Gary D gives some valuable advice, I've never gone the SRRV route but you'll be working through both the Philippine Consulate in the US and the Philippine Retirement Authority PRA here.


You can work directly with the PRA through one of THEIR marketeers. Don't use an agency as you will get double charged. The PRA pay their marketeer from your fee, an agency will charge you also and be paid by the PRA.


----------

